
Ask HN: Would you answer yes or no questions for 5 cents? - hsikka
I&#x27;m thinking of running an interesting economic experiment, where I charge an asker 10 cents per person to ask a number of people a yes or no question
======
quuquuquu
Mechanical turk does already exist for this, so in terms of distribution, the
problem is solved.

However the price and sample size still might need some tweeking.

Using your numbers, I'm paying $100 per 1,000 people, per question. 1,000 is
an arbitrary number I chose to represent some kind of usable sample size.

Furthermore, re: the specific 1,000 people that answer my question(s), it is
probably important to know their demographic background in depth.

This way, I don't waste $100 asking 1,000 seniors from North Dakota if they
have ever heard of my avocado toast restaurant on 32nd and Broadway.

I guess in a lot of ways, this is what survey companies and ad agencies are
doing.

So, it's an interesting problem.

------
foldr
Mechanical turk already exists for this.

------
davman
Yes. That'll be 5 cents please.

